#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  >  『狼之樂園首頁側邊欄』徵集優秀連載作品展示！（第四期，報名已結束）

## 雪麒

第三期： http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57427
（若希望繼續展示，請再次回文報名）

是否希望你的作品有更大的展示空間，被更多友獸關注？
現在，『狼之樂園首頁側邊欄』提供這樣的機會！
側邊欄即首頁右邊，用於顯示部落格新文章和Facebook專頁的區塊集，
狼之樂園在首頁側邊欄開放這一新區塊，用於優秀連載作品的展示，以鼓勵創作者們創作優秀作品。

*獲得展示機會的連載作品，將可以在2個月的時間內在樂園首頁側邊欄展示作品標題、簡介、連載進度和鏈接，以吸引更多會員關注。*
（如2個月後希望繼續連載展示，請再次參與下一期徵稿）

*== 報名詳情 ==*
*報名期：*2015/10/29 - 2015/11/3 24：00
*名額：*4個，已完結和未完結作品各2個（視情況調整或設立投票期）
*要求：*
必須是樂園會員已在樂園版面上發表的連載作品。如是文學作品，總字數應達到3000字以上；如是漫畫或其他連載圖畫作品，總頁數/圖畫張數應達到10頁以上。

*== 報名方式 ==*
複製以下表單並回覆於本帖：

申請者：
作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：
完結狀態：
作品鏈接：
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

申請者：皇天蒼狼
作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：新狼月
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：每一章節1800~2500字
完結狀態：連載中，目前更新至第二十七章
作品鏈接：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57332
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：約莫八千多年前，一名偉大的狼人英雄及其好友帶領著獸族與龍族的聯軍，聯手對抗遠古魔龍奈魔爾，在經歷過一番苦戰，援軍取得了最終勝利，成功地將遠古魔龍的靈魂和身體分開，並封印在兩個不同的地方，然而，現今卻有一股黑暗勢力蠢蠢欲動，試圖復活遠古魔龍……

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

申請者：伊默兒/野魂
作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：獸世
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：每篇約3000~8000字
完結狀態：未完成，主要是每兩~四星期更新一章
作品鏈接：http://wolfbbs.wilddream.net/showthread.php/56967
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：
伊默兒，是個「非你所想」之靈魂種。
她發現即使自己生活如此漫長的時間，要學習的事物仍多如宇宙。
為了讓自己不要被詛咒再次擊敗，她必須進入一個空間，一個讓她感受極深的地方......。

=============
我是來把這篇文章刷上版面讓大家注意一下的(?
那就看能不能進攻連續放在右欄八個月的記錄吧!(#
這次有把簡介重新改過OWO

----------


## 雪麒

報名已結束，報名的二位皆入選。側邊欄已經更新，請蒼狼和野魂查收～

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

收到⊙ω⊙
不好意思喔雪麒
新狼月的作者編錯了呢

----------


## 雪麒

> 收到⊙ω⊙
> 不好意思喔雪麒
> 新狼月的作者編錯了呢


不好意思沒注意，已經改正～

----------

